
Cryptocurrency startup Prodeum pulls an exit scam, leaves a penis behind - jsjohnst
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/01/29/cryptocurrency-prodeum-scam-exit-penis/
======
guitarbill
the techcrunch thread on same topic is bigger (but with a less obvious title):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16269884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16269884)

------
dawhizkid
the word “penis” is seriously censored on this site?

Unreal.

~~~
RickS
OP likely self-censored.

~~~
jsjohnst
Nope, I posted the title and HN removed the word silently leaving an awkward
title. I then edited the post and added [censored] in its place so it wouldn’t
look weird.

~~~
dang
I can't remember what the code does in that situation but you could probably
just have restored the word itself. I've done so above.

~~~
jsjohnst
Thanks for the tip and edit!

